# Haut Colorieren mit Photoshop 7



## Sweet-Lady (8. Juli 2007)

Hi @ all!

ich habe eine frage:
Weiß jemand wie man mit Photoshop 7 Haut Colorieren kann, so das es natürlich aussieht?

Ich bin schon seit Studen am suchen, habe aber leider nichts gefunden. 

Die Such-Funktion habe ich hier im Forum auch schon benutzt, habe aber leider kein passendes Thema gefunden. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG
Lady

P.S.: Das Bild möchte ich gerne Colorieren 
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/Sweet-Lady15/colocontest2.jpg


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Folgende Threads dürften schon in die gewünschte Richtung gehen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...s-bilder-mit-farbigen-details-ausstatten.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/268999-alte-sw-fotos-colorieren-farbe-setzen-aber-wie.html

Falls du noch konkrete Fragen hast - immer her damit. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Sweet-Lady (9. Juli 2007)

Ja das hat mir schon weiter geholfen! 

Weitere Fragen habe ich nicht, aber eure Meinung würde mich interessieren. 

Hier das Bild, fertig Coloriert:







Könhnte ich eurer Meinung nach damit einen Colorations Contest gewinnen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Juli 2007)

Das sieht schon recht gut aus. Allerdings ist die Sättigung der Iris im Vergleich zum restlichen Bild sehr hoch. Also: entweder alles ein wenig "knackiger" gestalten oder die Augen anpassen und somit dem gesamten Photo einen leicht farbgetrübten Eindruck geben.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Sweet-Lady (9. Juli 2007)

Danke für den Tipp! 

Ich habe das jetzt noch mal probiert, aber mit einer anderen Augenfarbe: Braun

Mit Blau schaffe ich es nicht, ass das wirklich natürlich Aussieht 
Ausserdem finde ich mit Braun wirkt es irgendwie lebhafter.


----------



## mreball (9. Juli 2007)

Der Wangenknochen links ist überbelichtet, aber es gibt keine Lichtquelle welche dies begründet, da würde ich nochmal nacharbeiten... Ansonsten ganz nett.


----------

